
Making a Three Cent Microcontroller Useful - hguhghuff
https://hackaday.com/2019/04/26/making-a-three-cent-microcontroller-useful/
======
castratikron
With 1KB of flash do you even need a compiler?

~~~
NobodyNada
You don't _need_ a compiler, but if you have a good enough C compiler, there's
often no significant disadvantage to using it. Even with a simple 8-bit
instruction set, I've found writing in assembly to be quite a bit more
difficult than writing in C just because of the mental overhead of having to
manually manage registers.

